# Bin Neu hier hab eine frage



## bmxer2008 (12. Oktober 2008)

hallo hier ist lucas ich bin 1.65meter und wiege 80(ist viel ich weis) bin 12 jahre alt und wollte fragen ob das fit am bmx gut ist bin anfänger möchte aber gern ein bmx haben wo man auch als fortgeschritener fahren kann wen es nicht gut ist das fit am macht mir andere vorschläge bis 300euro  



mfg lucas


----------



## gmozi (12. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen im Forum ...

Lies Dich mal HIER durch. Dort wird denke ich auf alle Aspekte diverser Einsteigerbikes eingegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (12. Oktober 2008)

bmx um die 300â¬ werden dir nicht viel spaÃ bereiten!lieber ein bisschen sparen/warten und eins ab 400euro kaufen!


----------



## bmxer2008 (12. Oktober 2008)

hi hier lucas warum sind die nicht gut und wie ist es nur alls anfänger bike
Wie wäre denn das verde vex bitte um antworten


mfg lucas


----------



## Stirni (12. Oktober 2008)

les mal was ich geschrieben hab

BMX in dem preissegment sind oft schlecht verarbeitet bzw. nutzen HiTenStahl statt dem üblichen ChRomoly stahl ! HiTen verbiegt sehr sehr leicht und ist dann nichmehr zu gebrauchen,wogegen chromoly stahl (fast ) unzerstörbar ist


----------



## bmxer2008 (12. Oktober 2008)

also wen ich ein chromoly komplettbike finde ist das dann gut


----------



## RISE (12. Oktober 2008)

Stirnis Argument ist gut, bzw. ist vielmehr sogar eine Tatsache.

Die RÃ¤der im unteren Preissegment bestehen zumindest in Teilen aus Hi-Ten Stahl, welcher schneller verbiegt als Cromoly und wenn ich mich recht entsinne auch schwerer ist. Wenn du 80kg wiegst und 12 bist, kann man zudem auch noch davon ausgehen, dass sich das Gewicht noch verÃ¤ndert. In Kombination mit einem Hiten Rad und AnfÃ¤ngerskills ist die Belastung fÃ¼r das Material dementsprechend groÃ.

Die Ausstattung der KomplettrÃ¤der wird eigentlich von Jahr zu Jahr besser, ist aber bei RÃ¤dern im 300â¬ immernoch mangelhaft, bzw. eben so "Optimum" dieser Preisklasse. Ich kann eigentlich nur das sagen, was ich immer sage: Achte auf Cromo Rahmen / Gabel / Lenker, gute Lager (wenn mÃ¶glich SB) und eine dreiteilige Kurbel. Das hat seinen Preis, aber beim BMX gilt gerade bei KomplettrÃ¤dern meistens die Regel: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## bmxer2008 (12. Oktober 2008)

könnt ihr mir mal ein parr sagen



und was heist crmo ist das gut


----------



## Ex-BMXer (12. Oktober 2008)

Chrom-Molybdän (CrMo) ist eine Stahl-Legierung (gehört zu den 41xx-Arten), welche stabiler ist als Hi-Ten (High Tensile). In wie fern, also ob torsions-, biegungs- oder bruchfester, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hoffe das diese Angaben richtig sind, wenn nicht bitte *freundlich* drauf hinweisen und verbessern.

Du solltest (grade bei deinem Gewicht) drauf achten das der ganze Rahmen (also nicht nur Ober- und Unterrohr) aus diesem Stahl, CrMo, besteht.

Wenn du nichts gegen Vorjahresmodelle hast, kann ich dir dieses BMX empfehlen: Stolen Wrap, alternative Farbe. Einzig die Pedale (PVC?? Sind die bekloppt!?) dürften schnell den Geist aufgeben.
Ich habe auch mit einem Stolen (Stolen Heist 2006) angefangen, und es hielt bis zum Ende meiner BMX-Karriere (bis auf ein Paar Laufräder).


----------



## RISE (12. Oktober 2008)

Für den Preis fetzt das Stolen schon und die Plaste&Elaste Pedalen aus Schkopau haben sich mittlerweile einen beinahe glaubwürdigen Ruf erarbeitet.


----------



## Ex-BMXer (12. Oktober 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> die Plaste&Elaste Pedalen aus Schkopau haben sich mittlerweile einen beinahe glaubwÃ¼rdigen Ruf erarbeitet.



Humm..?
Vor zwei Jahren war alles anders. Das Stolen Heist kostete â¬399, und war in einem schÃ¶nen schokobraun/schwarz gefÃ¤rbt und hatte Pedale aus Stahl. Ist 2009 eigentlich die Ãra der grellen Farben? Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs, und es gibt noch viel mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (13. Oktober 2008)

wieso?? das( http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/WebRoot/.../F52D/6A74/EE87/4328/C0A8/28BB/B6EA/heist.gif) ist doch ganz lustig ...
ich find das sieht gut aus...


----------



## antistyle (13. Oktober 2008)

sieht gut aus,gib mal im fotoalbum heißt ein,
ist schon oft gerissen.
meine meinung zu stolen,vieleicht sind die 08ter ja besser.
ich hab auch mit nem kompletrad angefangen,so aus spass,war damals n blend one 
von mirra co. war damit zufrieden,das einzige was davon übrig geblieben ist is die vorderad nabe,sonnst ist alles neu


----------



## bmxer2008 (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie ist es mit dem Mirra co option ist das gut oder das hoffman condor ec bitttttttte um antwort



mfg lucas


----------



## antistyle (23. Oktober 2008)

ich sag mirra co  aber würd trozdem was anderes nehmen,spar länger und kauf dir ein fit oder wtp bmx die sind eigentlich alle gut ab 400 euro aufwärts.

alex


----------

